# Anyone trolley FISH?????



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has tried trolley fishing off of 3 mile since they rebuilt the fishing bridge.... I know its too high to float a balloon to the west. I know the bridge is allot shorter.... Thanks


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

If your gonna trolley fish, make sure you have plenty of space and no one fishing around you. Easy way to make enemies!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

brandonf13 said:


> If your gonna trolley fish, make sure you have plenty of space and no one fishing around you. Easy way to make enemies!


On 3mile we can drive on and it is the only place I ever trolley fished, plenty of room for it... I used to do it all the time before Ivan, had allot of tarpon hookups. I don't go over the bridge much. Has anyone seen the setups, which include PVC with rods higher in the air usually?


There used to be allot of us running into each other @ the train trussels on 17th before daylight to catch menhadden.. used to see some interesting stuff @ 3:30am.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

what is trolley fishing? never heard of it


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

You use one rod as an anchor, then with another rod attach some sort of clip to slide a bait down. This keeps your bait in one position and one depth. Popular down south and on the east coast, not so much off the piers here because of the amount of kings and fisherman. 3 mile would be a good place to do it, didnt see that part of the post.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

seems like a lot of trouble.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

It has its place, like most things in fishing, but the panhandle isnt really it. easier and less hassle to just free line baits. More popular in Texas/east coast where the water isnt as deep.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

We trolley fished for years before 3 mile was tore up. To be honest it wasen't much work. It was really popular. When fishing from a bridge catching kings, tarpon, etc, I would rather trolley fish than free line a bait. Once your set up, it's less hassle.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

acoustifunk said:


> We trolley fished for years before 3 mile was tore up. To be honest it wasen't much work. It was really popular. When fishing from a bridge catching kings, tarpon, etc, I would rather trolley fish than free line a bait. Once your set up, it's less hassle.


Yeah not that difficult at all once you know and try many techniques to find the one that works. I was just wondering about the length of the new bridge. I never fished that shallow before but does seem like there would be a trail of menhaden scent left from them going into bayou texar.. Also I would think that chumming would increase the odds with a strong outgoing tide. I saw more sky rocket launches by Kings using this method, like having a top water you can just observe full time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trolley Fishing*

Trolley fishing also allows you to 'trolley' out some rather large baits that you couldn't possibly cast.

I have trolley fished from the Old Three Mile Bridge Fishing Pier with some good results. I haven't fished the new one yet, but plan to in the future.

I have also trolley fished from the beach using a 15 foot rod as the anchor rod. It; with a 5 foot spike gives you plenty of height to slide the baits down the line.

I use a 5 oz egg sinker release that I devised to release the fighting rod line from the anchor rod line.

I still have that 15 foot fiberglass rod. It's good for one thing: Trolley fishing from the beach. You can trolley from a bridge or other elevated platforms with a shorter rod. 

I use a 5 oz Sputnik sinker on the anchor rod. C2


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I have a 15 ft I have never used. Now I gotta google a trolley rig and put it to use.


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I saw some guys doing that last september off 3 mile bridge.I understand the idea about using an anchor weight ,but is there a special clip that you have to buy or is it fairly easy to make a clip to use?
We saw these guys catch several Kings doing this and it just looked pretty neat!They were using hardtails for bait and not wanting to bother them I just watched,They,d hook-up fairly often,cool idea
Mike


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

The clips are fairly simple.. allot use closeline clips and tie a rubberband to the top eye of the swivel. have a closeline clip so it can be clipped to the weight line and slide down when the fish hits rubberband pops off and slides down weight rod.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I used to trolley rig out there on the 3 mile as well. Very easy way to fish multiple baits. The strikes you see from the kings is like no other. The bait stays right on the surface like kite fishing. Damn I miss the good old days!
I would fish 3 trolley rigs and 3-4 balloons under the hump by myself. Gets crazy with multiple hookups and gaffing your own fish if no one else is around.:thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> I used to trolley rig out there on the 3 mile as well. Very easy way to fish multiple baits. The strikes you see from the kings is like no other. The bait stays right on the surface like kite fishing. Damn I miss the good old days!
> I would fish 3 trolley rigs and 3-4 balloons under the hump by myself. Gets crazy with multiple hookups and gaffing your own fish if no one else is around.:thumbup:


I'm with ya man... Back in the days I had an old VW van loaded with fishing gear......and well them were the days fishing on the bridge, good times.. I would swear some of the kings would sky as high as the bridge, unreal stuff. It would be very interesting to have someone GoPro some videos with all the technology these days, I think it would be very cool to watch.

and the gaffing alone was a blast I remember having rope spread out to different points so you could pull things within reach.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> I'm with ya man... Back in the days I had an old VW van loaded with fishing gear......and well them were the days fishing on the bridge, good times.. I would swear some of the kings would sky as high as the bridge, unreal stuff. It would be very interesting to have someone GoPro some videos with all the technology these days, I think it would be very cool to watch.
> 
> and the gaffing alone was a blast I remember having rope spread out to different points so you could pull things within reach.


Yeah I had an old silver toyota van loaded down with fishing gear and a 48 gallon livewell splashing around in the back. Don't think the smell of menhaden ever left that van.

That was definitely some of my favorite fishing even tho it was just for kings in the bay.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Yeah I had an old silver toyota van loaded down with fishing gear and a 48 gallon live well splashing around in the back. Don't think the smell of menhaden ever left that van.
> 
> That was definitely some of my favorite fishing even tho it was just for kings in the bay.


Yea we usually started early but bout this time had allot of jacks and quite a few poons as well till Sept and Oct. Always liked the look of disbelief from the white trout fisherman some from out of town watching a 100 plus poon jumpin right in front of them.....funny you mentioned kites thats exactly why I believe the poons would hit the trolley and not the balloons on the other side with the leader hanging in the water.. Surprised that kite fishing has not caught on more, my cousin is trying to learn but he is struggling with it right now, maybe in the future lol..


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Yea we usually started early but bout this time had allot of jacks and quite a few poons as well till Sept and Oct. Always liked the look of disbelief from the white trout fisherman some from out of town watching a 100 plus poon jumpin right in front of them.....funny you mentioned kites thats exactly why I believe the poons would hit the trolley and not the balloons on the other side with the leader hanging in the water.. Surprised that kite fishing has not caught on more, my cousin is trying to learn but he is struggling with it right now, maybe in the future lol..


Yeah lots of jacks tarpon, big ass spanish(6-9lbs) on menhaden bigger than my hand and sharks. Yeah once it got cooler fishing gets really hot out there. Hell I've caught kings right up til Thanksgiving some yrs. 

It is funny how you see the same crowd at the train tressel every yr.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Why do pier fisherman not use this? It sounds like a good way to keep your bait right where you want it


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

straiders98 said:


> Why do pier fisherman not use this? It sounds like a good way to keep your bait right where you want it


Too many fisherman. If every guy on the octagon had an anchor rod out, it would be hell. Its a good way to fish, just not on extremely populated areas.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

straiders98 said:


> Why do pier fisherman not use this? It sounds like a good way to keep your bait right where you want it


Yeah on the beach piers it is crowded and during cobe season you would piss everyone off because they are site fishing. Out there if you are gonna catch fish you only need to fish one rod in your hand. Its a whole nother ball game out there. Shoulder to shoulder lots of times and plenty of fish to be caught if you know what you are doing.

On the old 3 mile fishing pier you have miles of fishing space and 98% of them are fishing for white trout.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Trolley Fishing*

One time, I got the wild-assed idea of fishing multiple baits using the same anchor rod with multiple 'fighting' rods with different lengths of leaders.

I cast the anchor rod out and got it settled in, then proceeded to slide the baits down on three fighting rods.

All was well until I had three hookups at once; one Tarpon and two big kings. A Chinese Fire Drill doesn't begin to describe ithe situation!  Possibly' a One-armed wallpaper hanger? 

Yes; I managed to lose all three fish but No Mas! If you guys get me fired up, I may go back. I still have my equipment. C2


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

If you want to see trolley fishing, then recently on every weekend that hasn't been a rainout, there is a fellow at bob sykes gulf breeze side that stands between the first and second trash cans that has a few trolley rigs out.


----------



## goout4fish (Aug 12, 2012)

Here how the trolley setup works up here in the carolina's.
http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=862#images


----------

